# Ramshorn Snail, eggs and birth control.



## Atom

Hi, 

I really want to get a Red/Pink ramshorn snail to combact some algae on the glass surfaces that are hard for me to reach. From past experiences with a nerite snail I know that one nerite does a really good job, but poops A LOT! It was so messy. So I really just want the have one and NOT a population of ramshorns. 

I have chosen ramshorn because I wanted something different. I highly doubt it will poop any less than a nerite though. The great thing about my nerite was that it was a male. Never laid a single egg.


My Questions related to the ramshorn's reproduction:

1) Since the ramshorns are hermaphrodites will they breed by itself even if I have 1?

2) If I get the smallest snail will it diminish the chances that it has mated with another snail already? I read that once it has mated before it will produce babies on it's own. 

3) Will it still just lay infertile eggs if I start off with a young snail?


To recap...I don't want to have to clean up eggs and no babies. Just one snail.


Thanks and feel free to give me a biology lesson and correct me.


----------



## InfraredDream

Hm... I started my breeding tank with one ramshorn, one pond snail, lots of plants and food. Want a picture of it now  As far as I know, they can make clones too.


----------



## tang daddy

Ramhorns will multiply even with 1 so that basically answers all your questions....


----------



## Keri

nerites need brackish or salty water to breed I think? you might be best off getting one of those, no over population.


----------



## wsl

Truth be told, ramshorns aren't all that great at cleaning the algae from glass. They don't have the same "teeth" that nerites do to be able to effectively scrape off algae, and they're more opportunistic detritivours, and are more likely to go after leftovers than algae. Maybe try a smaller species of nerite if you want their cleaning power but with less poop.


----------



## Atom

Okay thanks everyone. I guess that makes my decision easier.

No ramshorn then. Will think about a baby or smaller species of nerite then, but my last nerite munched on my don't want that to happen again.


----------



## punchbuggy

i've been noticing tons of poop and then I realized it was my nerite. I couldn't believe it. New tank, I guess it travelled over, and seriously it was the size of maybe a food pellet. Over two weeks its almost the size of a pea! and the POOP all ontop of my anubias leaves!! i have to swirl the water just to get it off.


----------



## craig1984

easiest way to keep down algae.. lots of live plants(and fertalizer for them)... i never do algae scrubs =) 

for fertalizer go to J&L and get some flourish(comp supp 4 planted aqu) 500ml bottle for like $9+tax.


----------



## pdoutaz

Have you considered getting some BN plecos - great for algae and they don't get 2 big.


----------



## Ebonbolt

pdoutaz said:


> Have you considered getting some BN plecos - great for algae and they don't get 2 big.


True, but they're also poop-machines, like all plecos. Not a bad thing if you're vigilant about gravel vacs, but can be a head-ache in small tanks.


----------



## craig1984

a tank i have absolutly never done a algae scrub on..(about 6 months now)
10gallon: 3x petricola synodontis 1"-2.5" , 1x BN pleco 3.5"
flora-glow light, AQ20 filter, black onxy sand(not a big fan of the sand)
12 different species of plants( frog bit accross 90% of the top, about 16 individual plants..not including the seperate pices of frog bit..)

i dose with 5ml flourish (comp sup) every 2nd day (more than is recommended on the bottle but i have enough plants to handle it). 
and my nitrite test kit never reacts enough for me to get a reading.. (was getting worried and checked it on a non planted tank to make sure it was working)

if you have enough plants that are growing well in your aquarium they can use the nutrients faster than algae can grow from it.. so... you can actually use plants to "kill" algae before it has a chance to become established.

the bacterial algae are harder to get rid of this way and still require maintenance to remove it, plants will reduce its growth =)


----------

